# Short Term Technical Analysis for Majors (Updated Daily)



## WindsorBrokers (26 August 2010)

*EUR/USD*

Correction off 1.2586, 24 Aug fresh low, has tripped 1.2725 resistance today, reaching 1.2744. Near term outlook, however, remains negative, with scope for break below 1.2608/1.2586 to test 1.2522. Upside, 1.2770 caps for now, and possible break here to attract 1.2831, 20 Aug high.

Res: 1.2770, 1.2831, 1.2880, 1.2903
Sup: 1.2649, 1.2608, 1.2586, 1.2522


*GBP/USD*

Attempts to complete a third phase higher in a corrective structure from 1.5371, 24 Aug low. Earlier daily false break higher out of a rising channel dominates for an eventual return to weakness. Only regain of 1.5670/1.5700 zone would return to strength. 

Res: 1.5617, 1.5670, 1.5687, 1.5700
Sup: 1.5482, 1.5460, 1.5425, 1.5400


*USD/JPY*

Completed a multiday bear configuration to extend the underlying downtrend. 83.58 has been reached so far, ahead of the current corrective bounce which should precede a fresh push lower to test key trendline support at 83.25.

Res: 84.87, 85.11, 85.42, 85.68
Sup: 84.50, 84.04, 83.58, 83.25


*USD/CHF*

Probes lower to breach previous 1.0257 low, following reversal after an upside failure ahead of key 1.0463, 19 Aug lower high. Risk is set at 1.0230, ahead of this year's interim low at 1.0130. Immediate resistance now stands at 1.0327/35.

Res: 1.0327, 1.0335, 1.0380, 1.0400
Sup: 1.0230, 1.0182, 1.0162, 1.0130


----------



## WindsorBrokers (8 September 2010)

*Windsor Brokers - Short Term Technical Analysis for Majors (08:30 GMT)*

EUR/USD

Continues to further retrace the latest upleg from 1.2586, following an upside rejection at 1.2916 on 06 Sep. Market so far reached 1.2675, just above the trendline drawn off 1.2586, currently at 1.2672. Break here will open 1.2625/1.2586 for retest, with potential break here to resume underlying bear trend and expose 1.2522/1.2480, July lows. Upside, 1.2775, 02 Sep low, is expected to cap for now.

Res: 1.2732, 1.2775, 1.2840, 1.2875
Sup: 1.2672, 1.2625, 1.2586, 1.2522



GBP/USD

Yesterday’s break below the recent range floor has reached 1.5295, ahead of fresh strength. This is currently testing 1.5490, 06 Sep previous low, also channel resistance, break of which is required to neutralize short-term bears and open way towards 1.5596/1.5617, 26/23 Aug previous highs. Failure to break higher, however, will return to weakness.

Res: 1.5492, 1.5543, 1.5573, 1.5596
Sup: 1.5414, 1.5344, 1.5336, 1.5325



USD/JPY

Maintains negative tone, following an upside rejection at 85.21 on 03 Sep and break below the recent consolidation floor at 83.66/51. This now signals the phase lower and targets 81.88, May 1995 low, short-term. Today’s high at 83.86 offers immediate cap.

Res: 83.86, 84.05, 84.27, 84.52
Sup: 83.33, 82.30, 81.88, 81.30



USD/CHF

Is currently attempting to break through key long-term bear flag support at 1.0065, as last Friday’s upside rejection confirms weakness. Break below 1.0065 would signal significant medium-term weakness, targeting 0 .9980/16 initially. Yesterday’s high at 1.0145 should now limit the upside.

Res: 1.0124, 1.0145, 1.0186, 1.0237
Sup: 1.0059, 1.0027, 1.0000, 0.9980


----------



## WindsorBrokers (9 September 2010)

*Windsor Brokers - Short Term Technical Analysis for Majors (08:10 GMT)*

*EUR/USD*

Yesterday’s failure to sustain break below trendline support at 1.2672, with 1.2658 low reached, triggered a correction higher to leave a lower top at 1.2762, ahead of fresh weakness. Market currently attempting through 1.2658 and clear break here to open 1.2625/1.2586, with extension to 1.2522 not ruled out. To improve immediate bear tone and delay weakness, regain of 1.2762/75, is required.

Res: 1.2762, 1.2775, 1.2840, 1.2875
Sup: 1.2658, 1.2625, 1.2586, 1.2522





*GBP/USD*

Recovery off 1.5295, 07 Sep low, cleared 1.5490, an hourly trendline resistance, drawn off 1.5596, extending gains to 1.5532 yesterday, ahead of reversal. Fresh weakness is now underway, looking for possible retest of 1.5295, while 1.5532 caps. However, underlying bear trend remains intact as long as 1.5575/1.5617 zone holds.


Res: 1.5476, 1.5492, 1.5532, 1.5543
Sup: 1.5357, 1.5344, 1.5336, 1.5325




*USD/JPY*

Yesterday’s break below the recent 83.66/51 floor, reached 83.33, before bouncing to mark a likely lower top at 84.05. Potential break below 83.33 will open next target at 82.98. Upside, break above 84.05 would delay, risking 84.28/47 first.

Res: 84.05, 84.28, 84.47, 84.82 
Sup: 83.51, 83.33, 82.98, 82.30





*USD/CHF*

Attempts to break higher, following bounce off 1.0059, yesterday’s low, with market currently breaking through 1.0138/45, previous highs. Sustained break here is needed to resume recovery and expose 1.0237/61, 03 Sep/31 Aug highs. Otherwise, fresh weakness and retest of 1.0059 would be the likely scenario.

Res: 1.0186, 1.0237, 1.0261, 1.0275
Sup: 1.0099, 1.0059, 1.0027, 1.0000


----------



## WindsorBrokers (10 September 2010)

*Windsor Brokers - Short Term Technical Analysis for Majors (08:00 GMT)*

EUR/USD

Remains weak off 1.2916, key lower top, posted 06 Sep with the loss of trendline support confirming the underlying bear structure. Initial targets lie at 1.2625 and 1.2586. Only regain of 1.2765/75 would delay weakness.

Res: 1.2765, 1.2775, 1.2840, 1.2875
Sup: 1.2658, 1.2643, 1.2625, 1.2586



GBP/USD

Price has been largely confined to a falling hourly channel over the past couple of weeks. Sustained break below yesterday's low at 1.5375 would open a test of 1.5295/70, 07 Sep low/channel support, while break above 1.5476 would delay short-term weakness.

Res: 1.5476, 1.5492, 1.5532, 1.5543
Sup: 1.5358, 1.5344, 1.5336, 1.5325



USD/JPY

Remains in a near-term corrective mode off 83.33, 08 Sep year-to-day low, following prior downleg from 85.21 03 Sep rejection high. Break below 83.60, trendline support, will resume the underlying bear move for 82.98 next, while 84.28/47 limits the upside..

Res: 84.28, 84.47, 84.82, 85.00
Sup:83.79, 83.60,  83.51, 83.33



USD/CHF

Attempts to break through the upper border of the recent 1.0059/1.0236 band, with renewed attempt on 1.0223, overnight’s rejection high, underway. Sustained break above 1.0236 will signal resumption of recovery and expose 1.0310 first. Failure under 1.0236, however, would risk lower top, ahead of fresh weakness and open 1.0100/1.0059, possibly 0.9960 on a break.


Res: 1.0223, 1.0237, 1.0261, 1.0275
Sup: 1.0099, 1.0059, 1.0027, 1.0000


----------



## WindsorBrokers (17 September 2010)

*Windsor Brokers - Short Term Technical Analysis for Majors (08:10 GMT)*

EUR/USD

Extends recovery from 1.2643 higher low, clearing key 1.2931 and 1.3045 resistances, to approach 1.3158, 76.4% retracement of 1.3332/1.2586. Break here to open 1.3227 next, with full retracement at 1.3332 not ruled out. Downside, 1.3047/35 zone offers initial support.

Res: 1.3158, 1.3186, 1.3227, 1.3260
Sup: 1.3047, 1.3035, 1.3010, 1.2975



GBP/USD

Continues to trend higher, clearing the first barrier at 1.5700, en route to 1.5728, 61.8% retracement of 1.5997/1.5295 decline. This may offer a stronger resistance, together with overbought hourly conditions, to trigger a correction before continuing the uptrend. Downside, 1.5650 offers initial support, while below 1.5535 risks deeper pullback.

Res: 1.5728, 1.5760, 1.5820, 1.5865
Sup: 1.5650, 1.5595, 1.5575, 1.5535



USD/JPY

Extends rally following the downside rejection at 82.86, with clearance of 85.91 to focus 86.40, 13 Aug high, and 86.67, 38.2% of 92.10/82.86 descend. Correction lower should be contained by yesterday’s higher platform at 85.21, to keep immediate bulls in play.

Res: 85.91, 86.40, 86.89, 86.99
Sup: 85.50, 85.21,  85.00, 84.72



USD/CHF

Soared through 1.0050/61 resistance yesterday, to extend corrective phase off 0.9931. A lower top is anticipated near 1.0197, 76.4% retracement / trendline drawn off 1.0625, 12 Aug high, for a return to 0.9997/31. Break above 1.0276, 10 Sep high, needed to trigger a stronger recovery.

Res: 1.0197, 1.0210, 1.0240, 1.0276
Sup: 1.0137, 1.0110, 1.0060, 1.0050


----------



## WindsorBrokers (20 September 2010)

*Windsor Brokers - Short Term Technical Analysis for Majors (07:50 GMT)*

*EUR/USD*

Reversal from 1.3156, last Friday’s high, also near 76.4% retracement of 1.3332/1.2586 downleg, warns of pullback towards 1.2955/20 zone, to possibly complete 3-legged swings from 1.2586. Upside, regain of1.3156/86 is needed to firm for return to 1.3332.

Res: 1.3130, 1.3156, 1.3186, 1.3227
Sup: 1.3020, 1.2975, 1.2955, 1.2920






*GBP/USD*

Last Friday’s upside rejection at 1.5728, 61.8% retracement of 1.5997/1.5295 decline, triggered correction, with 1.5610 seen so far. While above 1.5571, scope remains for further gains within rising hourly channel, and retest of 1.5728. Loss of 1.5571, however, would weaken the near-term tone and open 1.5535 instead.

Res: 1.5728, 1.5760, 1.5820, 1.5865
Sup: 1.5610, 1.5595, 1.5571, 1.5535






*USD/JPY*

Strong rally off 82.86 yearly low, tested 85.91/92, 19/30 Aug highs, though clear break here is requested to resume gains towards 86.38, 38.2% level. Correction lower is underway, with 85.21 expected to hold, to keep immediate bulls in play, while break here would signal an end of correction from 82.86.

Res: 85.91, 86.38, 86.89, 86.99
Sup: 85.50, 85.21, 85.00, 84.72






*USD/CHF*

Soared through 1.0050/61 resistance last week, to extend corrective phase off 0.9931. A lower top is now in place at 1.0181, 17 Sep high, near trendline drawn off 1.0625, 12 Aug high. The latest upside rejection at 1.0116 supports return to 0.9997/31. 

Res: 1.0116, 1.0149, 1.0181, 1.0197
Sup: 0.9998, 0.9965, 0.9931, 0.9916


----------



## WindsorBrokers (23 September 2010)

*GBP/USD*

Rally off 1.5502 low failed at 1.5714, just under key 1.5728 resistance, increasing risk of lower high and fresh weakness that will re-expose 1.5502. Break above 1.5728 will confirm higher low and signal a continuation of near-term uptrend from 1.5295.

Res: 1.5685, 1.5714, 1.5728, 1.5760
Sup: 1.5600, 1.5585, 1.5569, 1.5535






*USD/JPY*

Extended reversal after completing the latest 82.86/85.92 ascend, breaking below 84.72/48 supports, and looking for test of 84.05, possibly 82.86 on a break.
Upside, 85.20 offers immediate cap.

Res: 84.76, 85.00, 85.20, 85.51
Sup: 84.26, 84.05, 83.75, 83.34






*USD/CHF*

Reversal off 1.0181 broke below 0.9916, 2009 low, posted 26 Nov, extending weakness to 0.9836 so far. Bears look for test of 0.9785, ahead of possible return to the 0.9630 all-time low. Upside, 0.9931, now reverted to resistance, is expected to cap.

Res: 0.9900, 0.9931, 0.9980, 1.0014
Sup: 0.9836, 0.9808, 0.9800, 0.9785




*EUR/USD*

Corrects lower following the recent surge through 1.3332 resistance that peaked at 1.3438 on 22 Sep. Market has so far retraced 38.2% of 1.3028/1.3438 upleg at 1.3285, with further consolidation seen preceding the fresh strength towards 1.3510, 50% of 1.5144/1.1875 downleg and 1.3523, 20 Apr high. Downside, 1.3285/32 zone offers immediate support.

Res: 1.3363, 1.3379, 1.3419, 1.3438
Sup: 1.3285, 1.3266, 1.3232, 1.3185






*GBP/USD*

Correction off 1.5295, 07 Sep low, has seen renewed attempt at 1.5728, 61.8% retracement of 1.5997/1.5295 downleg, with 1.5740 seen so far, but failed to sustain gains. Break above the latter is required to resume near-term gains and expose 1.5822, 11 Aug high, next. Downside, 1.5610/03 offers support and potential break here to allow stronger reversal towards 1.5503.

Res: 1.5714, 1.5728, 1.5740, 1.5760
Sup: 1.5640, 1.5610, 1.5603, 1.5585






*USD/JPY*

Bounced strongly off 84.25, 22/23 Sep double dip, to reach 85.38, ahead of reversal. The upside rejection warns of possible return to 84.49/25, break of which would resume the near-term downtrend off 85.92. Upside, regain of 85.38 improves the tone for 85.92 retest.

Res: 85.38, 85.64, 85.80, 85.92
Sup: 84.49, 84.25, 84.05, 83.75






*USD/CHF*

Continues to trend lower, following reversal off 1.0181, with break below 0.9916, 2009 low, extending losses to 0.9803 so far. Minor correction from here is nearly over and break through 0.9803 to expose 0.9875, Mar 2008 lows net, with possible test of 0.9630, all-time low, not ruled out. Upside, 0.9880/98 caps for now.

Res: 0.9880, 0.9898, 0.9931, 0.9980
Sup: 0.9803, 0.9785, 0.9700, 0.9630


----------



## WindsorBrokers (27 September 2010)

*Windsor Brokers - Short Term Technical Analysis for Majors (08:00 GMT)*

*EUR/USD*

Maintains positive structure after completing an hourly bull flag and breaking above 1.3438, 22 Sep previous high. Market has so far reached 1.3493, just under 1.3510 target, 50% of 1.5144/1.1875. Clearance of the latter to expose 1.3523/85 zone next. Downside, 1.3402/1.3368 supports, while loss of 1.3285 would delay.

Res: 1.3494, 1.3510, 1.3523, 1.3586
Sup: 1.3435, 1.3402, 1.3368, 1.3304






*GBP/USD*

Broke higher on Friday to test 76.4% retracement of 1.5997/1.5285 downleg. Sustained break here will open 1.5860 first, with possible retest of 1.5997, 06/09 Aug highs, not ruled out. Initial support lies at 1.5740/28, while break below 1.57 zone delays.

Res: 1.5842, 1.5860, 1.5910, 1.5997
Sup: 1.5805, 1.5771, 1.5740, 1.5728






*USD/JPY*

Maintains negative near-term tone off 85.92, with renewed attempt higher failure leaving a lower high at 85.38. Break below 84.10/03, 24 Sep low/61.8% retracement of 82.86/85.92 upleg, is needed to trigger fresh weakness and open way for possible retest of 82.86. Upside, 85.38 caps for now and only break here to firm the near-term tone.

Res: 84.75, 84.90, 85.21, 85.38
Sup: 84.10, 84.03, 83.75, 83.60






*USD/CHF*

Continues to trend lower, following reversal off 1.0181. Break below 0.9916, 2009 low, and 0.9803, 23 Sep previous low, has so far reached 0.9777, looking for test of all-time low of 0.9630, near-term. Upside, 0.9880/98 caps for now.

Res: 0.9880, 0.9898, 0.9931, 0.9980
Sup: 0.9809, 0.9777, 0.9700, 0.9630


----------



## WindsorBrokers (28 September 2010)

*Windsor Brokers - Short Term Technical Analysis for Majors (07:50 GMT)*

*EUR/USD*

Yesterday’s attempt towards 1.3510, 50% retracement of 1.5144/1.1875, reached 1.3504, ahead of pullback. This is seen corrective while 1.3285 level holds, with break through 1.3510 to open 1.3520/83, Apr highs. Below 1.3285 delays immediate bulls and allows for stronger correction. 

Res: 1.3470, 1.3494, 1.3504, 1.3510
Sup: 1.3368, 1.3355, 1.3304, 1.3285






*GBP/USD*

Broke higher on Friday to test 76.4% retracement of 1.5997/1.5285 downleg. Sustained break here will open 1.5860 first, with possible retest of 1.5997, 06/09 Aug highs, not ruled out. Initial support lies at 1.5740/28, while break below 1.57 zone delays.

Res: 1.5842, 1.5865, 1.5910, 1.5997
Sup: 1.5771, 1.5740, 1.5728, 1.5697






*USD/JPY*

Undergoes near-term consolidation following reversal off 85.92 and 85.38 lower top. Hourly structure remains negative, and break below 84.03, 61.8% retracement of 82.86/85.92 upleg to open way for possible retest of 82.86. Immediate cap lies at 84.46, while clearance of 85.38 firms tone

Res: 84.46, 84.75, 84.90, 85.21
Sup: 84.10, 84.03, 83.75, 83.60






*USD/CHF*

Continues to trend lower, following reversal off 1.0181. Break below 0.9916, 2009 low, and 0.9803, 23 Sep previous low, have so far reached 0.9777. Consolidation is now underway and while 0.9880/98 caps, scope remains for extension towards 0.9700, possibly 0.9630. 

Res: 0.9880, 0.9898, 0.9931, 0.9980
Sup: 0.9809, 0.9777, 0.9700, 0.9630


----------



## WindsorBrokers (29 September 2010)

*Windsor Brokers - Short Term Technical Analysis for Majors (08:15 GMT)*

*EUR/USD*
Clearance of 1.3510 barrier yesterday has triggered a continuation of the short-term uptrend, with today’s lift above 1.3600, now looking for test of 1.3690, 12 Apr high. Hourly studies, however, are approaching overbought zone, warning of correction. Previous high at 1.3504, now reverted to support, offers immediate support.

Res: 1.3637, 1.3690, 1.3730, 1.3741
Sup: 1.3554, 1.3520, 1.3504, 1.3493






*GBP/USD*

Yesterday’s upside rejection at 1.5894 has triggered sharp reversal into 1.5700 zone, ahead of recovery attempt. While 1.5894 hold, scope is seen for a stronger correction and below 1.5717, yesterday’s low, to confirm lower top at 1.5894. Above 1.5894, however, would bring 1.5997 in focus.

Res: 1.5873, 1.5894, 1.5910, 1.5997
Sup: 1.5780, 1.5740, 1.5728, 1.5717






*USD/JPY*

Continues to further retrace the latest 82.86/85.92 upleg, after yesterday’s break below 84.10 former low tested 83.55, 76.4% retracement level. This would attract 82.86 for retest, while 84.07/33 zone caps for now.

Res: 84.07, 84.33, 84.46, 84.75
Sup: 83.49, 83.34, 83.20, 82.86






*USD/CHF*

Yesterday’s sharp fall off 0.9876 has ended the narrow consolidation period, extending decline off 1.0181 lower top to fresh low at 0.9732 today. Market now looks for test of the all-time low at 0.9630. Upside, 0.9876/98 zone is now seen as key near-term resistance.

Res: 0.9777, 0.9815, 0.9844, 0.9876
Sup: 0.9700, 0.9630, 0.9600, 0.9575


----------

